# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Uniteti islam

## ArtanMasa

Asnjë musliman nuk është i dhimbsur, as nuk ka keqardhje për Islamin nëse nuk e di dhe nuk e do unitetin islam. Po ashtu, asnjë musliman nuk e ka kuptuar madhështinë e dinjitetin e Islamit nëse nuk kupton madhështinë e unitetit. Uniteti është flamuri i të gjitha medhhebeve dhe nën hijën e unitetit ato mund të ecin përpara e të përballen me këdo!


Si ta kuptojmë Unitetin

Qëllimi ynë nga ky unitet nuk është që shiitët të kthehen në sunni e as sunnitët në shiitë. As nuk pretendojmë që të gjithë muslimanët në të gjitha punët dhe ritet që ndjekin të jenë njëlloj. Kjo nuk është e mundur e as qëllimi ynë nuk qëndron në këtë pikë.
Por uniteti dhe flamuri ynë i përbashkët është se të gjithë besojmë në një Zot, në një Profet, në një Kuran, në një Kib'leh, të cilat janë pikat më kryesore që na lidhin. Sa për mendimet, ritet, ndjekësit, imitimet etj ato nuk duhet të jenë e as të bëhen shkak largimi nga njëri tjetri e aq më pak për tu ndarë nga njëri tjetri.
Por duhet që të dy medhhebet e mëdha islame ti përshkruajnë qartë mendimet e tyre dhe ta kuptojnë njëri tjetrin e të tolerohen ndërsjelltasi. Dhe në të njëjtën kohë për çdo diskutim të kenë argumente e për të gjetur të vërtetën të përpiqen tërë jetën. Dhe, për të mirën e unitetit islam, të përqendrohen në dy pika e për ti arritur ato të përpiqen me çdo kusht.

Sikurse fjala Teuhid (Njëshmëria e Zotit) është e përmbledhur në dy elemente, principe mohuese dhe pohuese. Duke përshkruar elementet, parimet e (laIlahe) përbëhet kuptimi i Teuhidit. Fjala Teuhid gjithashtu ka dy elment negative (mohues) dhe pozitiv (pohues). Elmentet dhe principet negative janë të përbëra ose të kombinuara nga çdo mendim i keq dhe ndarje që, për arsye të ndryshme në shekuj mes dy medhhebeve të mëdha shiitë dhe sunni ka ndodhur ndarja.

Këta vllezër i kanë ndarë nga njëri tjetri; puna ka arritur gjer aty sa kjo përçarje është bërë sëmundje, ka bërë që ti kundërvihen njëri tjetrit me shkrime e libra të ndryshme e fjalë ofenduse. Kurse elementi pozitiv qëndron në krijimin e shoqërisë së mirë dhe afrimin e zemrave vëllazërore në çdo shtyllë, që mes vëllezërve në të vërtetë dhe jo në sipërfaqe të krijohet afrimitet dhe drejtues i tyre të jetë feja islame.



Domosdoshmëria e unitetit:

Ndoshta askush nuk e mendon se gjëja principale dhe parësore me gjithë muslimanët kudo në botë është domosdoshmëria e unitetit. Mirëpo çdo musliman duhet të ndjejë keqardhje dhe të bashkohen me njëri tjetrin, duke parë se na kanosen shumë rreziqe. 



Qëndrimi nën hijen e flamurit të unitetit është domosdoshmëri.

Më sipër theksova se na kanosen shumë rreziqe. Le të shohim në një lajm për fenë Islame. Luixhi Rosto, ekspert amerikan i rajonit të lindjes së mesme, në një libër me titull Rrugët dhe mendimet politike përballë Amerikës shkruan: Qëllimi i islamit forca e agresionit e dhunës që i ka vënë vendet e Perëndimit në lëvizje e në armiqësi me kulturën e Lindjes. Dhe nëse këtë forcë ne nuk e kontrollojmë nuk do të ketë siguri në këtë vend. 

Për të kuptuar politikën e Amerikës në çështjet fetare që ajo ndërhyn në Iran gazeta franceze Liberation shkruan: Politika e Amerikës në Iran është që të vendosë ndarje mes shiitve dhe sunnive dhe gjithashtu stimulimin e tyre në kufinj... Për të kuptuar politikën angleze për përhapjen e zjarrit të ngatërresave mes sunnive dhe shiitëve në Iran, lexoni këtë informacion: Në një nga kanalet televizive te BBC po trasmetonte pamje nga Gordestani. Një nga pamjet tregonte një fëmi të plagosur në spital, me komentin: Ja çfarë bë regjimi i pashpirt shiit i Komit dhe Tehranit ndaj sunnive të ngratët që i kanë çuar në spitale.



Fjala e imam Khomeinit për unitetin: 

Duke vënë në plan të parë unitetin islam dhe duke parë së si armiqtë përpiqën që të na ndajnë me një dhëmbshmëri të jashtzkonshme për Umetin e Muhammedit (s) ja se si flet Ajetullah Khomeini: 

Nëse ndarja, grindja e keqkuptimi do të jetë i pranishëm mes vëllëzërve sunni dhe shi'itë kjo gjë është në dëm të të gjithëve ne dhe ato që duan të përhapin këtë grindje, ndarje, ngatërrese nuk janë as sun'ni e as shi'itë. Ata janë persona që punojnë në anë të armikut e jo në anë të Islamit. Ato përhapin thashetheme dhe duan që vëllezërit ti ndajnë e ti përçajnë nga njëri tjetri. Muslimanëve tua shesin armiqësinë e vetë të dalin pastë... Ata që duan që të gjitha të mirat e kësaj bote ti vënë në xhepat e tyre dhe pushtetin e tyre ta përhapin kudo në botë, ata pra janë që dhe ngatërresat i zhvillojnë e i nxisin mes vëllezërish shi'itë e sunni e nëse ne bijmë prehë e këtyre nxitjeve ato do dalin fitues, po kështu është nëse vëllezërit iranianë me vëllezërit pakistanezë të kenë nxitje ngatërresa ata përsëri dali fitimtarë.
Ne duhet të rrimë zgjuar dhe ta dimë mirë se ky ligj që Zoti ka zgjedhur për në që besimtarët janë vëllezër, ata asgjë tjetër veç vëllazërisë nuk kanë dhe janë të detyruar që të sillen si vëllezër me njëri tjetrin. Ky është një ligj politik që ju o popull musliman prej një miliardi të jeni vëllezër e të silleni me njëri tjetrin si vëllezër. Nëse silleni kështu agjë e keqe nuk ju kanoset dhe asnjë shtet nuk ju sulmon as nuk ju pushton. Këtë urdhër vëllazërie që Zoti e ka dërguar për ju o besimtarë nuk e ka urdhëruar vetëm për iranianët nuk ka të bëjë me një shtet po për të gjithë muslimanët. Nëse ruhet vëllazëria mes shtetesh, thashethemet dhe nxitjet nuk do të ndikojnë aspak në përçarje. Duhet që kjo vëllazëri besimi të jetë aq e fortë në mënyrë që një shtet më shtetin tjetër të mos kënë kundërshti dhe shtetet islame të jenë miq me njëri tjetrin.



Në fjalën e Aj. Khomeinit janë theksuar dy pika: 
Në fjalën e imamit përsa i përket ajetit 10 të sures Huxherat: Ska dyshim se besimtarët janë vëllezër, pra bëni pajtim ndërmjet vëllezërve tuaj dhe kini frikë Allahun, që të jeni të mëshiruar (nga Zoti)

Pika e parë, që: Këta me njëri tjetrin nuk kanë asgjë tjetër veç vëllazërisë do të thotë se fjala (I'nema) në ajetin e mesipërm tregon një kufizim ose cak, dhe ky kufizim ose cak, quhet kufizim i shtuar (mbiemër) relativ ose i shkallëzuar, dhe jep të kuptosh që besimtarët nga ana e lidhjes së tyre mund të kenë këto tri gjëndje: vëllazëri, armiqësi, indiferencë.

Lidhja mes besimtarëve duhet të jetë vëllazërore, dhe jo armiqësore dhe as indiferentizëm, pra kufizimi në këtë ajet tregon se besimtarët janë vëllezër me njër tjetrin, dhe kuptimi i dy gjëndjeve të tjera pra armiqësia dhe indiferentizmi në këtë ajet tregojnë se besimtaret nuk duhet të kenë armiqësi dhe indiferentizëm ndaj njëri tjetrit.
E nëse lindin mosmarrveshje ose veprime te pa ligjshme duhet që mes tyre të vendoset paqja.
Pika e dytë:
Fjala e imamit: Vëllazëria që Zoti i Madhëruar ka vendosur për besimtarët. Synimi dhe qëllimi nga kjo fjali lajmëreuse është urdhërore dhe nuk lexohet vetëm si lajm (që besimtarët të jenë vëllezër). Ajtei kuranor thotë: Besimtarët me njër tjetrin janë vëllezër dhe duhet që vëllazërinë ta ruajnë me njer tjetrin. Pra është një urdhër për besimtarët që të jenë si vëllezër dhe të sillën si vëllezër më njër tjetrin. 

Duhet thënë se: qëllimi dhe synimi i kësaj fjalie ka kuptim dhe nëse kjo fjali ka për qëllim lajmërimin ne na lajmëron që nëse zemrat e besimtarëve janë të larguara duhet të bashkohen.



Uniteti i jashtëm sipërfaqsor nuk është i mjaftueshëm.

Duhet të dihet diçka: nëse e përdorim vetëm si moto fjalën unitet mes njëri tjetrit dhe të dy medh'hebet këtë moto e kanë vetëm ne paraqitje të jashtme dhe thellë në zemër njëri tjerin e quajnë të huaj dhe të panjohur, kjo moto nuk është zgjidhje e asnjë pune. Për këtë arsye popujt Islam duhet të përpiqen që në zemrat e tyre të burojë bashkimi i sinqertë, dhe kjo gjë është e mundur nëse përpiqen me sinqeritet. Për të arritur në këtë qëllim duhet në radhë të parë të mendojmë se nëse një sun'ni dhe një shi'it ndodhen në xhamin haram dhe po falin namaz, e në krah të njërit ndodhet një shi'it Afganistani ose Irani dhe në tjetrin një sunni Sudani mos të mendojnë e mos ta quajnë njëri tjetrin të xhehenemit por ta konsiderojnë njëri tjetrin si vellezër që duan të shkojnë sa më lart dhe të kenë dashur për njëri tjetrin.

E nëse vëllazëria është vetëm në paraqitje të jashtme dhe një sunni e quan një shi'it kafir dhe nëse një shi'it e quan një sun'ni të paudhëzuar dhe larg mëshirës së Allahut. Nëse çdonjëri nga sun'nit dhe shi'itë të mendonjë me vete që tani për tani në moton tonë jemi të bashkuar në sy të armikut por në fakt njëri tjetrin e quajmë të humbur në xhehenem. Në ditën e Kiametit ne do shkojmë në xhenet dhe ata që vëllezërit e tyre i quanin të xhehenemit. Ky unitet i jashtëm nuk mundet që një miliard popullsi islame që mbahet e fortë ta forcoj më shumë, që të nesërmën të thotë unë e bëra punën si duhej. 

Por nëse dijetarët islamë me diturinë kërkimet e tyre të vërtetojnë se të dy grupet sunni dhe shi'itë janë nga të xhenetit nëse veprojnë sipas jurisprudencës së tyre pranë Allahut. 
E nëse kjo gjë u mësohet të gjithëve që të gjithë muslimanët të mësojnë dhe të kuptojnë, në këtë mënyrë unitëti i vërtetë mes dy medh'hebeve shi'itë dhe sunni do të jetë i sinqertë dhe ata do të jenë të pamposhtur.



Uniteti i vërtetë është i mundshëm.

Duhet të dihet së Kurani i nderuar na fton në unitet islam dhe në ajetin 103 të sures Al-i Imran thotë: Dhe kapuni që të gjithë për litarin e Allahut, e mos u përçani!...... Dhe në një sure tjetër ajeti 10 sure Huxherat: Ska dyshim se muslimanët janë vëllezër, pra bëni pajtim ndërmjet vëllezërve tuaj...
Nga kjo thirrje që Allahu na bën në Kuranin e nderuar për unitetin tregon se uniteti i vërtetë dhe i sinqertë mes shkollave të ndryshme të Islamit është i mundur, sepse po të mos ishte i tillë Allahu nuk do ta sillte atë thirrje në Kur'an. 
Është e dukshmë se Kurani nuk fton në një unitet të jashtëm, që nga njëra anë ta quaj vëlla dhe nga ana tjetër ti quaj si të dalë nga rruga, ky lloj uniteti nuk quhet unitet dhe Allahu këtë lloj uniteti nuk e pranon sepse quhet unitet munafikësh.

Eshtë e nevojshme që të dy medhhebet sunni dhe shi'it ti analizojmë me ajete e mësipërme dhe tu vëmë një vëmëndje më të madhe e me saktësi dhe të kuptojmë që Allahu unitetin mes sunnive shi'itëve e cilson si unitet të vërtetë dhe të sinqertë. Në mënyrë që sunitë në zemrat e tyre të jenë të bindur se nëse një shi'it e praktikon detyrat e fesë që ai i ka përcaktuar të drejta dhe nëse i vepron ai është i dashur te Allahu. Dhe shi'itë të jënë të bindur në zemrat e tyre nëse një sunni është i bindur në atë që ai vepron dhe në atë që juristët dhe dijetaret e tij kanë vendosur tek Allahu janë të pranuara dhe janë të dashur tek Allahu.

Nëse dijetarët të dy ajetet e lartpërmendura i shikojnë me shpirt, vëmëndje dhe hulumtojnë në kuptimin e këtyre dy ajeteve do ta pranojnë që uniteti i vërtet mes dy medh'hebeve shi'itë dhe sun'ni është i mundur dhe do ta besojnë se Allahu muslimanët i ka ftuar në unitet të vërtetë e të sinqertë. Dhe të dy medh'hebet të ndjejnë dashuri mes njëri tjetrit e kjo dashuri të jetë e sinqetë e jo e jashtme sipërfaqësore ose lajkë, që mos të quhen munafikë me punën që bëjnë: Vëllezër dhe në zemra e çdo njërit hë ty do të vijë ndëshkimi i Allahut po ky unitet tek Allahu kurrë nuk pranohet.
Gjithashtu duhet të keni vëmëndjen që nga dy ajetet e mësipërme përcaktohet pjesa e jetës në kolektiv dhe është e kuptushme se mund të lindin grindje mes dy vëllezërve musliman, por është detyrë pajtimi mes tyre dhe pajtimi të jetë i sinqertë dhe jo në sipërfaqe. 

Urdhërohen muslimanët që të luftojnë kundër atyre që hapin ngatërresa dhe të përballen me ta e ndërmjet vëllezërve të caktohet uniteti i vërtetë dhe i sinqertë e kështu ta forcojnë sa më shumë Islamin. Dhe nga ana tjetër: Nga këta dy ajete kuptohet që (me urdhër të besimit islam) pika e parë është që mes muslimanëve të këtë vëlazëri dhe sinqeritet, e nëse nga jashtë në sipërfaqe padisin dhe mes dy vëllezërve musliman lind grindja kjo është një gjëndje e veçantë që muslimanët e kanë për detyrë që ta sqarojnë atë dhe me ndërgjegjësim ta zgjidhin. Dhe të dy vëllezërit ti pajtojnë e të jenë si më parë vëllezër e të bashkuar.



Eshtë i nëvojshëm një kërkim i guximshëm.

Gjatë gjithë këtyrë shekujsh që e kanë përfshirë botën Islame, ka patur shumë faktorë të ndryshën që i janë kanosur Islamit - që nga mendimet e ngushta, fanatizmi, gjëndja politike etj.
     Dy medhhebet e mëdha sunni dhe shi'itë i larguan nga njëri tjetri pa asnje fjalë dhe duhet thënë: Një pjesë shumë e madhe tek dy shkollat e lartpërmëndura njëri tjertin e quajnë të dënuar te Allahut, edhe pse ata i kryejnë detyrat dhe obligimet e Allahut dhe mendojnë se janë të sakta! E për sa kohë që mes miliona njerzish nga ummeti Islam pa përjashtim, të jetë ky mendim, nuk do të jetë e mundur uniteti i sinqertë dhe i vërtetë mes gjithë muslimanëve.

Dhe për këtë arsye për të hapur rrugët e mendimit, mes muslimanëve dhe atyre personave që e shikojnë me përçmim punën dhe obligimet që kryejnë, që të ndërrojnë mendim nga ai përçmim. Është e nevojshme një kërkim dhe hulëmtim jurisprudence (Fikhhi) i guximshëm nga dy ana e medhhebeve: A është e mundur që çdo njëri nga sunnitë dhe shi'itë nëse i veprojnë siç duhet detyrat e tyre nga ixhtihadi dhe nga ndjekësi i sheriatit janë vërtetuar dhe ai vepron ashtu. A është borxhli tek Allahu apo jo? Nëse dijetarët e të dy medhhebeve munden ti japin përgjigje të saktë pyetjes se lartpërmëndur në këtë mënyrë ata kanë hapur rrugët e të menduarit për të krijuar një unitet të sinqertë.



Fetvja e guximshe e Sheltutit:

Dijetari dhe juristi i nderuar Mahmud Sheltuti, që ishte vetë thirrës në unitetin islam, në vitin 1378 hixhri hënor si drejtues i universitetit (el-Ezher) ishte i pari person që mori një guxiim për Fetvanë (verdiktin ligjor), që është i përbërë nga tre parime:
1. Nuk është i detyruar asnjë musliman që patjetër të jetë ndjekës i katër shkollave juridike të Ehli sun'netit ( Hanefi, Shafii, Maliki, Hanbeli); çdo musliman në ndjekjen e medhhebit juridik është i lirë.

2. Kalimi nga një medhheb juridik në medhhebin tjetër juridik është i lejuar.

3. Çdo musliman edhe nëse eshtë sunni është i lejuar të ndjekë medhhebin juridik shi'it.

Kur Shaltuti e paraqiti fetvanë e mësipërme me firmën e tij, ai shtoi për mësuesin e përgjithshëm dhe drejtusin e Fondacionit daruul takrib: Unë e kam bërë medhhebin juridik shiit të lejueshëm, ua dërgova ju që këtë firmë nga dora time, të ruhet në dokumentat e Fondacionit daruul takrib. 
Ne do ta sjellim në këtë tekst verdiktin ligjor të Shalutit së bashku me letrën e tij që ia drejtoi drejtorit të Fondacionit daruul takrib .

Siç e vërejtëm dijetari i madh Mahmud Shaltuti pyetjes që ne bëmë i dha një përgjigje pozitive: Çdo person sunni mund të ndjekë medh'hebin juridik shi'it.
Po këtu lind pyetja: A janë të pranura punët e një shi'iti tek Allahu që kryen sipas shkollës juridike që ka hulumtuar, edhe nëse është në kundërshtim me rregullin e vërtetë të Allahut, po kështu për një sunni nëse i kryen veprat sipas shkollës juridike që ka hulumtuar e nëse në të vërtetë rregulli i Allahut nuk është ashtu si i kryen ?

Ne kësaj pyetje i japim një përgjigje pozitive :
Përveç përgjigjes së pyetje që është pozitive, ne duam të vërtetojmë se nëse një musliman sun'ni vepron sipas shkollës juridike dhe sipas kërkimeve që ai ka kryer për atë rrugë që ndjek dhe e zbaton atë shkollë juridike, puna e tijë është e pranuar tek Zoti nëse e ka vepruar mire ka dhe shpërblim për të, e nëse tek Allahu ajo punë nuk është e rregullt prapë ai është i justifikuar për atë çka ka vepruar. Dhe për ta vërtëtu ne kemi sjellë disa arsytime:
Arsyetimi i parë: verdikti ligjor (fetva) nga Imam Muhammed Bakir:
Në një hadith sahih nga Imam Muhammed Bakir mbi detyrimet (Farzet) e mëdha të islamit janë thuhet: Feja islame është e ngritur në këta pesë shtylla:

Namazi
Zeqati
Haxhi
Agjërimi
Kujdestaria/Autoriteti (wilajeh) me kuptimin aftësi drejtuese shpirtërore, fetare dhe politike (sikurse namazi, haxhi dhe agjërimi janë të detyruara dhe kujdestaria e prijësia po ashtu eshtë nga detyrimet e Islamit dhe njerëzit duhet të kenë rolin e tyre, dhe autoriteti e atij që përshkruan kufinjtë dhe rregullat e Allahut dhe të dërguarit (s) pranojeni dhe binduni atij, dhe punët i kryeni sipas udhëheqjes së tij) transmetusi i hadithit Zurare e pyet Imamin nga këta pesë detyrime kush është më mbizotëruesi më i lartë? Tha: Wilajeti eshtë më i larti e më i miri, sepse ai është çelsi i atyre katër detyrimeve të para dhe ai është udhëheqësi dhe drejtusi që njerëzve popujve ua mëson katër detyrimet e lartpërmëndura.

Dhe më pas Imami tha: Kulmi, maja e urdhërit fetar dhe çelsi i saj dhe dyert e të gjitha gjërave është njohja e Imamit dhe bindja ndaj tij. Dhe nëse ndokush nuk e njeh kujdestarin udhëheqësin e tjë punët janë nën udhëheqjen e vetë përsonit, këta pesona nëse kanë falur më shumë Namaz dhe kanë agjëruar dhe kanë dhënë sadaka dhe kanë kryer haxhin pranë Allahut nuk kanë shpërblim dhe më pas thotë: Ata që i kryejnë punët pa njohur Imamin dhe drejtuesin e Zotit nëse janë punë të mira Allahu me mëshirën e tijë e çon në xhenet. 

1. Fjala Muhsin në Kur'anin Kerim është përdorur përballë fjalës Dhalim.

Zoti thotë për familjen e Profetit Ibrahim (a.s), dhe Ishakut (a.s) Kuran sure Safat ajet 113: Dhe ne i dhuruam bekim atij dhe Ishakut dhe prej pasardhësve të tyre dyve do të ketë punëmirë e të ndershëm, e edhe dëmtues të hapët të vetvetes.
Në këtë ajet përcaktohet fjala Muhsin punë mirë e të ndershëm me fjalën 
Dhalim dëmtues të hapur të vëtvetës, dhe në ajetin 91 në suren Teube: Nuk eshtë ndonjë mëkat për të dobëtit, as për të sëmurët e as për ata që nuk kanë me çka të përgatiten, kur janë të siqertë ndaj Allahut dhe të dërguarit të Tijë, pra për të mirët nuk ka rrugë qortimi. Allahu fal shumë është mëshirues.
Nga hadithi i Imam Bakir (as) që e lartpërmëndëm mund të përdorim disa pika.
Pika e parë: Sipas urdhërit të hadithit të parapërmëndur për (Wilaje) kujdestaria është detyrim dhe në (furued-din) degët e fesë si: Namazi ,Zeqati, Haxhi, Agjërimi.

Pika e dytë: Urtësia mënçuria e Imamit ka një rrugë, nuk ka temë, dhe është e rëndësishmë njohja e imamit sepse nëpërmjet tijë ne njohim rrugën e fesë, dhe nuk është sikur besimi në mead që kërkon një temë.

Pika e tretë: Nëse ka persona që rregullat e fesë i mësojnë nga një rrugë tjetër pra jo nga rruga e Imamëve që për shi'itë Imami është argumenti i Allahut për njerzit në tokë, dhe nëse nga kërkimt dhe mësimet që ai ka zbatuar i ka kuptuar gabim dhe e ka zbatuar gabim këta lloj personash ndahen në dy grupe: 1- Punë mirë: 2-Punë keq: punë miri për punën që ka kryer shkon në xhenet. Pra ne shohim nga Imam Muhammed Baker (as) për personat qe i kanë marrë rregullat e fesë jo nga Imami që është argument i Zotit në tokë po nga rrugë të tjera, nëse është punë mirë shkon në xhenet. Këtu kuptohet se nëse puna eshte e mire (Muhsin) dhe jo e keqe (dhalim), vetëm në këtë rast ka shpërblim dhe është i justifikuar personi. E njëjta gjë është dhe për një person shi'it që në kërkimet e tijë për të zbardhur një çështje nga Ajetet Kuranore dhe hadithet e Imamëve gabon në të kupuarin e saj, i falet dhe quhet punë e mirë. Nuk ka asnjë ndryshim mes një juristi sun'ni me një jurist shi'it që në kërkimet e tyre për zbardhjen e një çështje juridike gabojnë, por duke e ditur se nuk kanë gabuar nuk kanë asnjë faj dhe kanë shpërblim, gjithashtu dhe ndjekësit e tyre nuk kanë faj dhe ata shpërblehën për punë që kryejnë.



Një shëmbull juridik: 

I ndjeri Sejid Murteda në një libër për verdiktet ligjore në çështjet e Abdesit: Nëse duart i lajmë nga poshtë lart Abdesi është i rregullt 1 
Cfarë ndryshimi ka Sejid Murteda jurist i verdiktit ligjor shi'it që jep një verdikt ligjor për Abdesin me juristët sun'ni që dhe ata po këtë verdikt ligjor japin?

E zëmë se ky verdikt ligjor që është dhenë nga të dy juristët si sun'ni dhe shi'it në të vërtetë pranë Zotit është gabim dhe e zëmë se kushtet dhe kërkimet e të dy juristëve janë të njëjta pra:

Që të dy për ta zbardhur këtë rregull të Allahut kanë punuar me pastërti deri sa kanë arritur të kuptojnë atë që u tha më lart për abdesin.
Që të dy në kërkimet juridike nuk patën gabuar me një fjalë: që të dy qenë punë mirë e jo punë keq.
Që të dy këtë kërkim këtë verdikt ligjor e kanë zbardhur nga Kur'ani dhe hadithi.
Që të dy në këtë punë kanë punuar me pastërti për hir të Allahu dhe për kënaqësi të Allahut kanë zbardhur këtë verdikt ligjor.
Me këta kushte është e thënë që njëri të marrë shpërblimin e Allahut dhe tjetri jo? A është e rregullt që imituesi i Sejid Murteda të marrë shpërblim për abdesin që kryen pra larjen e duarve nga posht lart, dhe initusi sun'ni mos të ketë as shërblim e as dënim?

Pra kjo ishte arsyeja e parë dhe shpjegimi dhe komentimi i saj me pak fjalë: Imam Muhammed Bakir thotë: Sunnitë, si juristi, si imituesi nëse në fillimet e verdiktit ligjor nuk kanë patur faj. Pra: nëse puna e tyre është e mirë dhe jo e keqe pranë Allahut kanë shpërblim dhe janë të justifikuar dhe me mëshirën dhe madhështinë e Allahut do shkojnë në xhenet. 



Arsyeja e dytë: verdikti ligjor i Imam Aliut 
Imam Aliu, pas luftës së devesë iu drejtua popullit të Kufes që ishin ndjekës të mëdhenj të khalifeve dhe në luftën e devesë e ndihmuan atë: 
Imami në këtë letër kërkoi nga Allahu që tu dhurojë shpërblimin më të mirë atyre që e ndihmuan në luftën e devesë. Dhe për këtë arsye sipas Imam Aliut puna e një sunniu që bëhet me pastërti pranë Allahut ka shpërblim, e nëse nuk do kishte shpërblim puna e sunive dhe do ishte e gabuar nuk do kishte kuptim që imam Aliu ti përgëzonte me shpërblim nga Allahu.
Duhet ditur se në kohën që Imam Aliu kishte në dorë udheheqjen, shumica e muslimanëve u besonin udhëheqesve të tyre dhe Imam Aliu ishte udheheqësi i Katërt i muslimanëve. Dhe ishte normale që të rinjtë të mësonin për udheheqësit e tyre ne ligjëratat që u mbanin për ta. Dhe për një çerek shekulli në namazin e xhumasë dhe në shumë raste të tjera që u mblidhnin udheheqësit e musimanëve Imam Aliu ulej me ta dhe zgjidhnin problemet politike, arsimore, ushtarake dhe shoqërore që hasnin. 
Imam Aliu gjithmonë i ka ndihmuar udhëheqësit, dhe fëmijët e tijë i ka dërguar në luftrat që ata zhvilloin, në iran dhe në afrikën jugore. Dhe për këtë arsye ishte krejt normale që të rinjtë të rriteshin më besimin tek udhëheqësit e tyre.
Dijetari mutezili Ibn Ebi?l-Hadidi transmeton nga profesori i tij Ebu Xhafer Nekib për popullin e Irakut që ishin As'habë dhe miq të Imam Aliut (as): 

Arsyetimi i tretë nga Kurani:
Në Kur'anin Kerim në suren Bekare ajeti 62 dhe Maide ajeti 69:
Vëtretë ata që besuan, ata që ishin jehudi, krishterë sabejët ,kush beson prej tyre Allahun 62
 Ska dyshim se kush beson Allahun (sinqerisht) e beson ditën e gjykimit dhe bën vepra të mira, qoftë prej atyre që besuan, prej jehudive, prej sabiinëve prej të krishterëve, për ta nuk do të ketë frikë as pikëllim.69


Duhet ditur se fjala : Amenu është vendosur përballë jehud dhe krishterë dhe sabiinë dhe duhet marrë me kuptimin e përgjithshëm të muslimanëve si sunni dhe shiitë e nuk mund ti marrim të ndarë si një medhheb sepse personat që njihen me një fe përball jehudëve dhe krishterve dhe sabiinët të gjithë janë njerëz që kanë besuar në Profetin Islam jo një shkollë të veçantë muslimanësh.
Sikurse për të krishterët në ajetin e mësipërm që vlen për të gjithë të krishterët, nuk mund të themi se është për katolikët e as të themi se është për protestantët.

Në këtë ajet Allahu ua ndan në tre pika kushtin e shpëtimit muslimanëve, jehudëve, të krishterëve dhe sabiinëve:
1- Besimin në Zot.
2- Besim në bitën e kiametit.
3- Punë të pastër dhe të mirë.
Allahu në këtë ajet muslimanët, jehuditë dhe sabiinët me kusht që të zbatojnë ato tre pika në Ahiret do të shpërblehen.
Si përfundim në ajetin e lartpërmëndur është përcaktusr verdikti ligjor i Allahut në ajetin kur'anor , ajeti është udhërrëfyesi ynë për punët dhe shpërblimet e muslimanëve sunni dhe shiit.
Dhe verdikti ligjor i imam Muhammed Bakir dhe Imam Aliut që i përmëndëm më lart janë të rregullta më verdiktin ligjor të Allahut.



Arsyeja e katërte është drejtësia e Allahut (Adl-i' Ilahi):
Drejtësia e Allahut përqëndrohet nëse një përson qoftë sun'ni çdo punë e kryen me pastërti, sipas juristit dhe imitimi i tijë të jetë i rregullt, ai ka shpërblim dhe shpërblimi i tijë varet në fillimet e kërkimit të juristit dhe imitimi që ai kryen. 
E nëse ai e shformon diturinë e tijë me urdhrin e Zotit, nuk ka qënë në dëshir të tijë ky shformim.

Një musliman afrikan që ka lëkurë të zezë dhe zemër të bardhë e buzëqeshje plot besim ndodhet praën Qabes duke bërë Tavaf, përveç Tavafit në një gjëndje kur sytë i rrjedhun lotë nga frika dhe nga mallëngjimi i Allahut dhe në lutjet e tijë me Zotin thotë: "Shtëpija është e jotja dhe krijesat janë të tuat, O Zot më përfshi në mëshirën Tënde". 

Ky musliman me një ndërgjegje të pastër, që kaq bërë mira kilometra dhe ka kursyer nga lekët e tij, e ka hequr keq ne rrugtim vetëm e vetëm për të shlyer një obligim. Dhe duke duruar cdo gjë i drejtohet Zotit me zemër të djegur dhe me lot në sy i kërkon Zotit që ditën e llogarisë ditën e kijametit ta mëshirojë dhe thotë:

O Zot! Në ditën e dhënjes së llogarisë nuk ka anjë hije veç hujës së mëshirës Tënde, mua më përfshi në hijën e mëshirës tënde më mëshiro.

A është e drejtë që një sun'niu mos ti pranohet haxhi për arsye se ai është kulturu nga sun'nitë.

Zoti Haxh'xhin e këtij muslimani të ndërgjegjshëm mos ta pranojë? Haxh'xhi I këtij muslimani të devotshëm që në punën e tijë nuk ka patur asnjë faj, A është e drejtë që në ditën e kijametit të dënohet se nuk e ka kryer në rregull haxh'xhin?

Cfarë dhune më të madhe se kjo do kishte kur dikush të dënohet për një gjë që se ka bërë , ndërkohë që ai person me ndërgjegjën e tijë dhe me devotshmërinë e tijë i ka kryer të gjitha e në fund ta quajnë ditë zi?!

Drejtësia e Allahu që ne njohim dhe që feja islame ka prezantuar kurrë sdo ta bëntë këtë dhunë. E për këtë arsye drejtësia e Allahut e pranon punen e kryer me ndergjegje dhe me devotshmëri dhe ajo punë ka shpërblim. Kjo ishte dhe arsyeja e katërt.



Arsyeja e pestë 
Ne e dimë se të gjitha ligjet hyjnore e sherijati janë rrugë që ne na ndihmojnë që të arrimë përsosmërinë njerzore si dhe të adhurojmë Allahun dhe të jemi sa më afër më Allahun. Po për të arritur në një përsosmëri njerzore dhe për të qënë pranë Allahut dhe me nijetin për tju bindur Allahut për atë që ne e kuptojmë që është urdhër dhe ligj i Allahut në këtë mënyrë cilësitë e brëndshmë dhe afrimiteti me Allahun japin rendimentin e duhur.

Kur'ani kerim për urdhërin e kurbanit, dhe filozofinë e kurbanit thotë: 

((Tek Allahu nuk mbërin as mishi as gjaku i tyre, por tek Ai arrin bindja juaj... ))

Pra urdhëri që ju është dhënë për prerjen e kurbanit është që të shikohet sa e zbatoni ju urdhërin që Allahu ju ka dhënë e sa të devotshëm jeni, pse me të vërtetë tek Allahu nuk shkon nuk arrin agjë vec bindjes tuaj.
Sikurse për urdhërin e kurbanit, qëllimi i Allahut është që njeriu të vishte me rrobat e devotshmërisë dhe me dritën hyjnore,dhe drita hyjnore dhe devotshmëria arrihe duke ju bindur Allahut edhe nëse është në kundërshtim me urdherin e saktë të Allahut psh: për Sejid Murteza që verdiktin ligjor e zbaton sipas asaj që ai vetë ka zbuluar dhe në abdes i lan duart nga poshtë lart me nijeti e plotësimit të urdhërit të Allahut nga kjo bindje kjo dritë hynore janë cilësi e devotshmëris. Sikurse dhe për Shejh Tusiun që zbaton verdiktin logjorë që vetë ai ka zbuluar dhe që të dy i kanë zbatuar rregullat e parathëna si: Që të dy për të vërtëtuar dhe zbuluar urdhërin e Allahut kanë punuar me pastërti shpirtërore. Që të dy për të vërtëtuar verdiktin ligjor nuk kanë vpru gabim. Që të dy verdiktin ligjorë e kanë zbërthy dhe zbatu për tju bindur plotësisht Allahut. Në këtë mënyrë është e qartë dhe normale që ndikimi virtual shprtëror i të dyve është i njëjtë. Edhe pse njëri prej tyre mos të jetë i përputhur me rrerullin e saktë të Allahut, por kjo përputhje nuk ka qënë ne dorë të tyre, e për këtë arsye nuk do të ketë ndikim në shpërblimin e Allahut.
Urdhëri për Kurbanin e fëmijës për Hazreti Ibrahimin ishtë një urdhër i vërtetë dhe për ta vënë në punë atë urdhër mjaftoi vetë nisma e tijë që ai ndërmori, vetëm nisma që mori i dha Atijë shpërblimin e Allahut, nisma e tijë ishte afrimi me Allahun dhe me madhështinë e njeriut për Ibrahimin.

Cfarë ndryshimi është mes Ibrahimit (as) që dituria e tij ishte për të zbatuar urdhërin e Allahut, ishte kundër të vërtetës dhe cfarë ndryshimi ka mes një muslimani sun'ni që diturija e tijë e kërkimeve ose jurisprudence ose imitim i tijë të ishte e kundërt pra jo ai urdhër që Allahu ka dëshiruar për ta, dhe ai e zbaton me pastërti dhe ndërgjegje?

Ne nuk shohim asnjë ndryshim mes tyre. Nëse urdhëri i Allahut është që ne të arrimë sa më lart dhe të kemim shpërblimin e Allahut, duhej që puna e Ibarahmit (as) të mos kishtë anjë shpërblim sepse dituria e tijë me çka ai kishte kuptuar shkoi dëm pra ai nuk e kuptoi se çfarë dontë në të vërtëtë Allahu nga Ai. Por Ibrahimi (as) vetëm nismën fillimin e punës e kreu, por në këtë çështje nuk ka asnjë ndryshim mes fillimit nismës dhe vetë punës.



Një shëmbull juridik.
Muhakik Hili dhe Alame e Sahebul'l Mealm intelektin e pranojnë si të drejtë dhe për fakt juridik dhe kërkimi kanë Kuranin dhe Hadithin si argument ligjor.
Supozoni sikur Muhakik Hili njëqind urdhëra juridik ti ketë nxjerrë nga arsytimi i shkakut dhe vetë dhe imitusit e tijë ti kenë vepruar ato, e zëmë se Seijd Murteza arsytimin e din të gabuar dhe këta njëqin çështje juridike i ka të ndryshme nga verdikti ligjor i Muhakek Heli. A janë punëi e Muhakik Hiliut dhe të ndjekësve imitusëve të tij të rregullta - pra këto njëqind ligje juridike që ai i ka zbuluar nga arsytimi i shkakut apo janë të pa rregullta?
Supozojmë sikur Muhakik Hili arsytimin e shkakut mes vetes dhe Allahut e di argument të drejtë dhe në këta njëqin ligje juridike ka vepruar me argumentin juridik dhe në punën e tijë paraprake të kërkimeve nuk ka bërë anjë gabim.
     A është e drejtë që një pjesë e dijetarëve shi'itë që arsytimin e shkakut e dinë të pa rregullt (ba'til) Muhakik Hili ta quajnë i deformuar nga rruga dhe njëqind ligjet juridike të tijë dhe të imitusëve të tijë ti dinë si të parregullta dhe të thonë se ata do dënohen pranë Allahu?!
Ne e dimë se ligji juridik (sher'ri) ka një rrugë e nuk ka një subjekt dhe qëllimi është që ligji juridik të derivohet dhe krijesat e Allahut duke zbatuar këta ligje juridike të jenë sa më pranë Zotit. 
Muhakik Hili keto njëqind çështje juridike arsyetimi i ka zbuluar për të plotësuar pëlqimin e Allahut dhe për të arritur sa më pranë Allahut vetë dhe imituesit e tijë, pa dyshim, Muhakek Heli dhe imituesit e tijë pranë Allahut kanë shpërblim edhe pse tek Allahu ata njëqind ligje juridike mund të jenë të gabura pra ai mos ta ketë kuptuar ligjigjin e vërtëtë të Allahut.

Cfarë ndryshimi ka mes Muhakik Hili dhe juristit sun'ni që me pastërti ti ketë zbuluar nga arsyetimi këto njëqind ligje juridike dhe vetë ai dhe imituesit e tij ti veprojnë këta njëqind çështje? Ne nuk shikojmë asnjë ndryshim mes tyre sepse që të dy kanë pas qëllim afrimitetin e Allahut dhe që të dy kanë marrë argument atë që kanë ditur mes vetit dhe Allahut dhe që të dy pranë Allahut kanë shpërblim. Sikurse dhe Muhakik Hili ka të drejtë që këta njëqind çështje ti zbatojë bashkë me imitusit e tij, dhe dijetarët sunni kanë të drejtë të zbatojnë verdiktet ligjore që në ta nuk knë faj.
Përmbledhja e diskutimit dhe bereqeti i pesë argumentëve që ne sollëm këtu dhanë këtë përfundim: 
Një sunni në kërkimet ose imitimet e tyre nuk kanë faj dhe sipas thënies së Imam Muhammed Bakir: Nëse janë punë mirë dhe jo punë këqinj punët e tyre janë të pranuara dhe kanë shpërblim. 

Gjithashtu sikurse dhe Sheltut që dha verdiktin ligjor që punët e medh'hebit Imami janë të rregullta dhe dha një verdikt ligjor që kryerja e punëve sipas medh'hebit sunni për vetë ata është e lejuar dhe ka shpërblim pranë Allahut dhe nëse një kërkues shiitë në punët e medh'hebit të tijë e shikon si të drejtë duhet që në atë çështje të veprojë sipas verdiktit ligjor të medhhebit sunni. 

Dijetari ' madh dhe me mendime të lira Sheltut për unitetin islam hodhi hapat e para dhe këta janë hapat e dyta që ne pas Sheltutit i hedhim për unitetin islam.
Ne presim nga dijetarët Shii'të që këtë artikull ta shikojnë me mendje të hapur e nëse në origjinal ata shikojnë se është diçka që vlen, të bëjnë kërkime të mëtejshme që uniteti islam të jetë i vërtetë dhe i thellë mes gjithë muslimanëve.

Gjëja më e rëndësishme e muslimanëve kudo në botë në këtë kohë është uniteti dhe kjo gjë është detyrë për të gjithë ne që e quajmë veten tonë musliman. Dhe është e nevojshme që ne të lidhemi pas flamurit të Kuranit me sinqeritet dhe mos të jetë një moto uniteti islam po mes zemrave te miljardave muslimanë të këtë unitet të sinqertë dhe të lidhen fort me njëri tjetrin.
Paqë pastë mes të gjithëve motrave dhe vëllezërve musliman që nga lindja në perendim dhe bekimi dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi ta kurdoherë.

----------

